# What to do next?



## Polkadotty (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi

I am at a loss as to what to next.ive had 4 IVF cycles (2 fresh 2 frozen) all ending in chemical pregnancies.  I had all my cycles at the centre for life Newcastle.  I have been for my follow up appointment and they have told us that they won't be doing anything different for our next cycle of treatment.  I am at a loss as to what to do as I don't want to go through the same thing again for a 5th time.  Does anyone have any advice on what I should do next as I don't really have anyone to talk to about this.
Thanks


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi polka, it is possible that you have immune problems which accounts for getting chemicals and them not sticking. If you have a lot of money to spend on investigations and treatment you could go to see Dr Gorgy in London: http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/recurrent-failure/ and http://www.privatepregnancy.co.uk/ask-an-expert/webinar-2014-10-05-fertility-consultant-london/#wp-prettyPhoto/0/

or you could go for a uterine biopsy which looks at killer cells in the uterus with Prof Quenby in Coventry which is considerably cheaper at £360: https://www.mededcoventry.com/Research_and_Development/Facilities/Implantation%20Clinic%20leaflet.pdf

Hope this helps.

TThis post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Didn't want to read and run.......you will probably see from my signature at the bottom that my DH and I have had many IVF cycles which have been unsuccessful.......following a 2 year break we decided to go over to Serum in Athens and haven't looked back since - our last cycle was the best cycle we have had - even though ended in BFN we hit every target got great eggs, sperm, embryos and even had frozen blasts - this was amazing as over here in the UK we had been told on our last cycle that we had egg issues and embryo issues etc. etc. - and yet one cycle over in Athens with Serum and they told us it was more to do with the fact I was being over-stimmed and therefore my egg quality issues were because they were trying to produce too many eggs, rather than less quantity and more quality - which is what happened over in Athens. They have now looked into my uterine environment and in short having op next year in the hope we have then done everything we possibly can to help our next cycle work.

I cannot recommend Serum in Athens enough.......initially we were a little sceptical of going abroad - but our own egg cycle in September was brilliant we had 10 days out in Athens which doubled up as a holiday - clinic and staff are lovely and I will never turn back to the UK now as both DH and I have lost all faith in the UK clinics - we didn't realise how much they made you feel like your just a number on a conver belt over here in UK until we experienced Serum.

Good luck with your future cycles - but I would definitely recommend you look into changing clinics perhaps - get a fresh set of eyes and ears on everything - get a clinic that supports immune issues (get those checked if you haven't done already), ensure that your uterine environment is good (hysteroscopy/lap) etc. etc. and of course ensure you are taking good supplements etc.

Wishing you all the luck - try not to feel negative - be positive and change things up in a positive way to move forward with a clinic that wants to get you pregnant and not just run you through the mill on the same meds, same cycle etc. without looking at you as a personal case.

xxx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would look into immune testing- Dr Gorgy is very intensive and well worth seeing,though it isn't cheap. Sounds to me like you may have issues with NK Cells or TNF Alpha etc and may need intralipids/humira/steroids etc. Lots of luck with it


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Polkadotty, 
I went through treatment at Centre for Life too - I can't understand why they aren't investigating why you're only managing chemical pregnancies hun, afterall it's in their interests to get the success rates to the best it can possibly be.  Is there anything in their procedures and guidelines they publish that give you any advice on this such as offering immune tests.

My experience as an nhs patient is that one treatment fits all, when sadly this is not the case. 

Could you get a referral elsewhere perhaps, or could you approach another clinic with your concerns and see what they say?

wishing you all the very best, please keep us updated 
Sheila


----------

